# Internet veikala atbalsts >  Metāl Filmas Rezistori

## ROBERTTT

Metālfilmas rezistori ar pielaidi 1% veikalā uz vietas ir pieejami, vai jāpasūta?

Konkrēti par šiem es runāju http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/60-760-04/meta ... stor-0-6-w

----------


## osscar

jāpasūta. vienīgi ja daudz vajag - būs padārgi. var meklēt kitus- no ebaya uzmanies - 99% fake parastoe oglekļa 5%.  Diyaudio viens labus kitus tirgo ar MF 1%. Bet tā šitie ir labi - man patīk  ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

Njā sūdīgi  ::  Vajag 1% rezistorus maziņam A kalses stipreklītim priekš mērmikrofona  :: 
Bet tur viņu tik daudz nau lai pasūtītu.

Kā tur vispār ir ar to pasūtīšanu varbūt vari sīkāk pastāstīt?

Ja man vajag aptuveni 15 rezistorus cik pasūtīt varētu izmaksāt?

----------


## osscar

elfā tak cenas redzi - ::  atnāks 3 dienu laikā.

----------


## ROBERTTT

un cik ir sūtīšanas izmaksas?

----------


## osscar

elfā necik  ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

Tas ir ja es aizbraucu uz elfu pats pakaļ un savācu ja?

Ā skaidrs pats jau atradu http://www.elfa.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?pa ... /help.html

----------


## osscar

aha, es tā parasti daru. ja piegādā uz mājām ( tā ir piegāde nevis sūtīšana )  - ja nemaldos Rīgā 3 lati - neesmu drošs.

----------


## AndrisZ

Priekš kam mikrofona pastiprinātājsm 1% ?  Taisies ar tu mikrofonu kautko mērīt?
Ja arī vajag un nedaudz, ņem testeri rokā un no 5% izlasi.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Tiem mazajiem procentiem būtu nozīme, ja būtu jāizgatavo lielāks daudzums strikti vienādu pastiprinātāju, filtru utml. Tas nav voltmetra ieejas dalītājs, kam tādas augstas prasības. Elementiem, kas nosaka tranzistora režīmu, ir pofig - ar 5 % pilnīgi pietiek. Pieredze rāda, ka rezistori vienā iepakojumā (kastītē, lentā) parasti ir ar ļoti tuvām pielaidēm atvēlēto procentu robežās. Un vēl - arī _metal film_ pēc lodēšanas mazliet izmainās. Supersmalkām vajadzībām tās sildījām līdz 150 °C, pēc tam atdzesējot kopā ar krāsni - kādus trīs ciklus. Tad tās stabilizējas un vairs nemainās. Nākamais etaps ir precīzs mērtilts...

----------


## Vinchi

> elfā tak cenas redzi - atnāks 3 dienu laikā.


 Ja līdz 12tiem dienā pasūta tad atnāk nākamajā dienā. Visas preces no ELFA nāk ar TNT steidzamo piegādi no Zviedrijas un ir pēc dienas.

----------


## ROBERTTT

> Priekš kam mikrofona pastiprinātājsm 1% ?  Taisies ar tu mikrofonu kautko mērīt?


 Tieši tā! Mērīt skaļruņiem frekveņču līknes.  :: 

Sīkāk var palasīt http://sound.westhost.com/project93.htm Trešā shēma no apakšas.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Vai naivi uzskati, ka tava mikrofona frekvenču līkne ir taisna, ka pret to var "atsperties"? Neviens precīzais rezistors shēmā to neizlīdzinās!

----------


## ROBERTTT

> Vai naivi uzskati, ka tava mikrofona frekvenču līkne ir taisna, ka pret to var "atsperties"? Neviens precīzais rezistors shēmā to neizlīdzinās!


 Šo palasi! http://sound.westhost.com/project93.htm

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Ieraudzīji tipveida līkni un  pieņēmi vēlamo par esošo? Bēringera utml. profesionālais mikrofons nekur nemētājas par mazu naudiņu, bet ķīnīzeru elektretam nevar ticēt. Shēmā tiešām nav vajadzības pēc 1 % tolerancēm. Prieks, ka centies - laikam būsi "bezatbalsu" kambarīti uzbūvējis akustiskiem mērījumiem   ::  .

----------


## ROBERTTT

Bezatbalsu kambari gan neesmu uzbūvējis. Pagaidām doma ir vienkārši "ārā " uzstādīt skandu un 1metru no tās mērmikrofonu.
Saprotu jau ka viss tas tāds amatieru variants, bet tas ir labāk kā nekas.

----------


## ROBERTTT

> Ieraudzīji tipveida līkni un  pieņēmi vēlamo par esošo? Bēringera utml. profesionālais mikrofons nekur nemētājas par mazu naudiņu, bet ķīnīzeru elektretam nevar ticēt. Shēmā tiešām nav vajadzības pēc 1 % tolerancēm. Prieks, ka centies - laikam būsi "bezatbalsu" kambarīti uzbūvējis akustiskiem mērījumiem   .


 Tad šajā shēmā http://sound.westhost.com/p93-f6.gif var likt arī 5% rezistorus?

----------


## JDat

Lapsa! Nav tik traki ar tām kapsulām. Es atradu kapsulas, kuras ir lineāras. Tā ka...

Es pats pa 5 Ls/gab savulaik piedāvāju kapsulas mērmikrofonam. Jāskatās vai krājumos vēl ir. Westhost shemoča ir OK sākumam. Nopietnām lietām vajag savādāku shemočku, kura tur lielāku MaxSPL un taisa mazākus trokšņus.

Iznest ārā skandu un 1m attālumā mikrofonu arī nav slikta doma. Zinu ka JBL Pro savas skandas mēra uz ēkas jumta (vai tml). Pēc būtības arī ātklāts lauks. kurā atstarojumi neveidojas (teorijā). Tā ka darboties, sevišķi amatieru apstākļos.

----------


## JDat

Par rezistoriem nepateikšu un konkrēto shēmu neesmu izmantojis. Bet citā shēmā ir lietoti krievu MLT (vai kā tur viņus, to brūnganos) ne maz nepielasot. Tā ka derēs arī 5 % metālfilmas pretenes.

----------


## ROBERTTT

> Lapsa! Nav tik traki ar tām kapsulām. Es atradu kapsulas, kuras ir lineāras. Tā ka...
> 
> Es pats pa 5 Ls/gab savulaik piedāvāju kapsulas mērmikrofonam. Jāskatās vai krājumos vēl ir. Westhost shemoča ir OK sākumam. Nopietnām lietām vajag savādāku shemočku, kura tur lielāku MaxSPL un taisa mazākus trokšņus.


 Kas par kapsulām (mdelis, datasheet)? Un kas par shēmu?

----------


## JDat

Shēmu kolēģis aizliedza publicēt.  ::  Tāpēc varu tikai muldēt, cik kruta un laba utt. Kapsulas nosaukumu arī aizliedza publicēt, bet ja būsi neatlaidīgs, tad pats internetā atradīsi īsto.  ::  Es ta ar googli meklēju... Un jā, tās kapsulas es pērku te pat Rīgā uz pasūtījumu. Parasti ņemu pa 10 gab (priekš kolēģa) lai pārdevējus neapgrūtinātu ar divu eksemplāru pasūtīšanu.

----------


## Vikings

Tu gan esi interesants čalis - divus postus atpakaļ bez maz piedāvā pārdot un te pēkšņi viss ir slepenots.

----------


## JDat

Slepenības plīvurs nav noņemts. Pārdodot tiek noplēsta identifikācijas uzlīme un viss. Ja jau onkulis kurš izstrādā shēmas ir http://www.bluemic.com darbinieks, man pasaka ka viņa shēma vai cita info nav publiskojama, tad tā arī jābūt.

PS: pats redzēju kā notika icicle, mickey, yeti uc pēdējo modeļu tapšanas process (studijas galu un pirmos USB šie izstrādāja tik sen, ka es vēl nestrādāju pie šamējiem).   ::

----------


## Mosfet

Shemai kas minēta http://sound.westhost.com/p93-f6.gif var pat lietot reziatorus ar 10% pielaidi un gandrīz visus var būt ogleklā tipa jo shēma neizceļas ar īpaši zemo trokšnu līmeni un labu risinājumu kad vajadzētu izniekot metala filmu rezistorus. Būtu taisijis shēmu uz TL082 op būtu pat labāk, visādā ziņā trokšnu būtu zemāk.

----------


## Zigis

Ko jūs variet ņemties ar tiem procentiem, vajag nevajag? Izņemot,protams, tos, kam ir vecās rezerves.

Es pat īsti nezinu kur šodien, izņemot Latgalīti, tos 5% metal film dabūt.
Ņemu nedomājot standarta 1% un viss, sliktāk jau nebūs. Kādam fonokorektoram piemeklēju 0.1% RIIA ķēdei.

----------


## ROBERTTT

> Shemai kas minēta http://sound.westhost.com/p93-f6.gif var pat lietot reziatorus ar 10% pielaidi un gandrīz visus var būt ogleklā tipa jo shēma neizceļas ar īpaši zemo trokšnu līmeni un labu risinājumu kad vajadzētu izniekot metala filmu rezistorus. Būtu taisijis shēmu uz TL082 op būtu pat labāk, visādā ziņā trokšnu būtu zemāk.


 Redz lieta jau tāda kad šito shemočku http://sound.westhost.com/p93-f6.gif var nobarot ar vienu 9V bateriju, bet ar opampiem tur vajadzēs droši vien vismaz plus, mīnus 15V saprotams jau kad ar opampiem būs labāk (mazāk trokšņi u.t.t.).

----------


## JDat

A mikserpults un phantom power? Vispār cik man ir zināms. Elektreta kapsulu mērījumiem var pieslēgt ar vienu kondiķi un vienu pretestību. Tikai vada garumam jābūt maksimāli īsam, Savādāk, jo garāks vads jo vairāk pazaudē augšas.

----------


## ROBERTTT

> Vispār cik man ir zināms. Elektreta kapsulu mērījumiem var pieslēgt ar vienu kondiķi un vienu pretestību. Tikai vada garumam jābūt maksimāli īsam, Savādāk, jo garāks vads jo vairāk pazaudē augšas.


 Jā to var darīt ja vada garums ir Max viens metrs.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Redz lieta jau tāda kad šito shemočku var nobarot ar vienu 9V bateriju, bet ar opampiem tur vajadzēs droši vien vismaz plus, mīnus 15V saprotams jau kad ar opampiem būs labāk (mazāk trokšņi u.t.t.).


 Klasiska kļūda, jaunekli! Nevajag ignorēt tādu svarīgu lietu, kā bēniņu rūme (headroom). Kārtīgam preampam pa 30 V plecā ir normāli. Iekš A&TTrade zināms gudrītis visiem "kar makaronus uz ausīm", piedāvādams un slavēdams phono preampu no NAD ar vienpolāru 12 V barošanu. Man nekar - viņš zin, ka es zinu   ::  .

----------


## ROBERTTT

> Redz lieta jau tāda kad šito shemočku var nobarot ar vienu 9V bateriju, bet ar opampiem tur vajadzēs droši vien vismaz plus, mīnus 15V saprotams jau kad ar opampiem būs labāk (mazāk trokšņi u.t.t.).
> 
> 
>  Klasiska kļūda, jaunekli! Nevajag ignorēt tādu svarīgu lietu, kā bēniņu rūme (headroom). Kārtīgam preampam pa 30 V plecā ir normāli. Iekš A&TTrade zināms gudrītis visiem "kar makaronus uz ausīm", piedāvādams un slavēdams phono preampu no NAD ar vienpolāru 12 V barošanu. Man nekar - viņš zin, ka es zinu   .


 PHONO preamps saki? Ja tā padomā kautkur viens mētājās no viena japāņu ampa tieši barošana uz plus mīnus 30V diskrētais uz tranzistoriem.
Bet tad sanāk kad papidus mikrofona vadam man ir jāvel vēl 3 vadi barošana.

Nu lab vispirms gribu uzbūvēt to iepriekšējo shēmeli un pamēģināt vispār kas un kā. Tikai vot ar tām mic kapsulām švaki atradu tās "ultralineārās" 20Hz-20KHz, bet cik skatijos Latvijas veikalos tādu nav  ::  Skatijos elfā kautkādas http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/30-106-67/cond ... 198;9-7-mm
itkā datašētārakstīts 20Hz - 16Khz, bet čaina kurai nevar ticēt  ::  vai varbūt var...?

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Tikai vot ar tām mic kapsulām švaki atradu tās "ultralineārās" 20Hz-20KHz, bet cik skatijos Latvijas veikalos tādu nav


 


> Es pats pa 5 Ls/gab savulaik piedāvāju kapsulas mērmikrofonam. Jāskatās vai krājumos vēl ir.


 Tak neesi santīmp!sējs, nepažēlo to piecīti. Būs tev kapsula, kurai varēsi ticēt.

----------


## JDat

Njā. Slikta ziņa: zinātāji parasti pērk vismaz 2 kapsulas... Gadījumā, ja nu viena nestrādā. Tā teikt pārīti. Didzis arī paņēma savulaik (sen tas vija) tādu kapsulu. Nez vai ir arī palaidis.

----------


## ROBERTTT

> Tikai vot ar tām mic kapsulām švaki atradu tās "ultralineārās" 20Hz-20KHz, bet cik skatijos Latvijas veikalos tādu nav
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Neba man to naudu būtu žēl. Tikai *Reālu* piedāvājumu neredzu.

----------

